# New JessEm Dowel Jig



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.jessemdirect.com/Paralign_Dowelling_System_p/08300.htm?et_mid=524263&rid=3206974
This new one looks pretty interesting. A little pricey, but not really compared to most quality dowel jigs. Any blatant downsides to this thing I may be missing? Aligning mating dowel holes may not be as easy at it appears in the video, but probably still very doable with the built-in measurements. I've never used a quality dowel jig, but this one caught my eye. Any input appreciated.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree that this is a good looking jig.

However, I have discovered that I really like doing dowel joints with my Mortise Pal. You would normally think of the Mortise Pal for conventional, rectangular, loose joints, but it has a template for dowels. I "drill" the holes with a plunge router and a up-spiral straight bit. You can "drill" those holes very quickly and they are always perfectly straight and precisely spaced. You can use any sized straight bit you want that fits inside the 1/2" o.d. bushing.

I use the Mortise Pal with dowels more than I use it with rectangular mortises.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have the Jessem. It works fine. It is pretty heavy in the hand and
it takes awhile to adjust your thinking to it. The extension arms
more accurate than you would expect. Included directions not
very useful…


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. May be nice to have the option of mortises as well…lots to think about.


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dchip,

I have had this since last december and can tell you it is legit. The jig quality is nothing short of superb and it works as advertised. The dowel holes line up perfectly. It is hefty as mentioned above so be forewarned.

I am quite suprised this jig is not even marketed…..if more people new about it…they would get it. I feel that the price is acceptable for the product do to its quality and accuracy.

The only worthy competitor to this product is a Dowelmax and while that is also excellent….I prefer this one.


----------



## skunkeye (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the Dowelmax, it works well. The Jessem rig looks like their version of the same thing, only $100 dollars cheaper. The Dowelmax has a bunch of excellent videos available over the net, Jessem owners might find the videos useful.


----------

